
France Maintains the Goal of Creating a ‘European Army’ - smacktoward
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-07-14/france-maintains-goal-of-creating-a-european-army-minister
======
didibus
I've always wondered, if the states were able to unite, why can't the European
nations? And the EU was a small step towards that, and this would be another
major leap. No idea if uniting is for the best or worse of everyone, but I
like the thought process, and somehow it does feel like progress to me, at
least in the abstract.

~~~
buboard
Because europeans are as diverse between them as they are with americans. An
EU federal state is not a low energy state at the moment.

~~~
andromeduck
Neither is the US at this point.

~~~
dragonwriter
That's not actually true; while the electoral system masks this somewhat,
especially where further reinforced by gerrymandering by the dominant party,
the major divides in the US our ideological divides where the major factions
are relatively consistent nationally, , they are much less regional that at
virtually any previous point in US history.

